# XENON Headlight Lens vs. non XENON



## ttorque (Sep 1, 2010)

Will a non-XENON lens swap out the XENON lens on the headlight assembly??? I've baked my XENONs before to remove the reflectors and those lenses come off super easy. One of my lenses needs to be replaced and I'm thinking why not buy two non-XENON for less than the price of one XENON assembly and do a lens swap on both existing. 


Anyone try this?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

ttorque said:


> Will a non-XENON lens swap out the XENON lens on the headlight assembly??? I've baked my XENONs before to remove the reflectors and those lenses come off super easy. One of my lenses needs to be replaced and I'm thinking why not buy two non-XENON for less than the price of one XENON assembly and do a lens swap on both existing.
> 
> 
> Anyone try this?


The lenses are the same so you should be ok
You may want to look in the classifieds. i picked up a used housing for $150:thumbup:


----------



## ttorque (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks man I'm going to try it


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

yeah don't buy new. Check the classifieds or ebay. Lenses will fit.


----------



## cko1009 (Apr 29, 2010)

Mounting tabs on my headlight broke. Can non-Xenon housing hold Xenon internals? Ballast and wiring and etc... I want to put Xenon part on a new non-Xenon assembly.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

cko1009 said:


> Mounting tabs on my headlight broke. Can non-Xenon housing hold Xenon internals? Ballast and wiring and etc... I want to put Xenon part on a new non-Xenon assembly.


I don't think so. Audi has a tab repair kit for broken tabs tho


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

hmmmmm

i have Xenons in my car, and it seems that both lenses are sprayed with something, it has like a "mist" cover with some sort of liquid, but it is cover equally

What is it?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Maybe like a scratch deterrent, or someone previously had a lamin-x cover on it, removed it and never removed the sticky goo


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

no its like from inside the lens 

ill get pictures when it stops raining


----------



## taifighter (Dec 21, 2007)

I have the same issue as ^

A detailer friend told me that its likely that my headlights were apart before, and whatever silicone used to seal it back up was incorrect and it left a film inside the lens. He said that as it dries, certain silicone can give off fumes that react to different materials like lenses.

I haven't taken mine apart yet to investigate it cuz its not too bad yet


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Interesting 
i have taken apart one of my headlights, but the thing is both of them are the same, and its evenly spread too! Like looking at it most likely you wont see that there is the "mist" behind the lenses, but if you would look at them from close enough youd see it. Well i ll be taking them apart this spring so i could repaint the insides of it, and take out the amber ****, will put in some LED's too


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I need new lenses too. The outsides are fine, but one has swirll scratches on the inside. You dont see em till the lights are turned on. I would LOVE to have a nice NEW set of lenses. I think i might buy a pair of new non zenon and swith lenses. Then sell them for a little bit of a loss.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Mantvis said:


> hmmmmm
> 
> i have Xenons in my car, and it seems that both lenses are sprayed with something, it has like a "mist" cover with some sort of liquid, but it is cover equally
> 
> What is it?


Clear coat. All headlight lenses that are polycarbonate have a clear coat. It prevents scratching during every day use and washing.

If you were a pro, you would resurface them, then clear them again. =)


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

its not a clear coat, or i guess having a clear coat on the inside would be pointless.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Mantvis said:


> its not a clear coat, or i guess having a clear coat on the inside would be pointless.


I'm pretty sure what you are talking about is clear coat. The factory clear coats every headlight. That is why you sand them. You remove the clearcoat, and then polish to restore luster. Over time, the clear coat yellows, hazes, becomes pitted and looks like someone sprayed soda on your headlight. It is the clearcoat oxidizing. 

But hey, I don't know everything so you could be right about whatever you are referring to.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

It IS a clear coat. Its a plastisized coating that gets sprayed over the lens> thats why all of the DIY lens repair kits dont work. Unless the y have a clear in the kit, your just spinning your wheels.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

ohh it might be clear coat then..
but my question is why would they clear coat the inside of the headlight?  i mean it never sees rain, snow, or salt.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Mantvis said:


> ohh it might be clear coat then..
> but my question is why would they clear coat the inside of the headlight?  i mean it never sees rain, snow, or salt.


They don't and that is why the polycarb inside degrades over time. At least that's one theory. Bottom line is that is why glass is better. It stays clear and crisp much much longer.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

so it means i can scrape the S*%T off?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Mantvis said:


> so it means i can scrape the S*%T off?


I do not recommend any scraping motion. If you are going to do it, follow a headlight resurfacing DIY. Process is basically starting with a low grit sandpaper and moving your way up to about 2500 or 3000 and then machine polishing them out to clear.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

:thumbup:

Ill be back with some pictures when it stops raining


----------



## Late__Apex (Dec 2, 2007)

Someone really needs to come out with a replacement lens for these cars!


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

i was about to do this tom. but wait can i use the m3 stuff on the inside? i am worried about it but i did do the outside of the headlights. and that came out good the inside is what is driving me crazy. we really do need just lens. i'd be all over them.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

bvgoosedd said:


> i was about to do this tom. but wait can i use the m3 stuff on the inside? i am worried about it but i did do the outside of the headlights. and that came out good the inside is what is driving me crazy. we really do need just lens. i'd be all over them.


I haven't done the inside of the lens on a TT. I have done the inside of a mk4 lense and found that all the artifacts were actually in between the lense surfaces if that makes sense. It's a tough call. If you don't do a great job on the inside, it's going to be even more obvious. If I were to do my lenses, I might consider resurfacing the inside and outside and reclear both inside and outside. But I am not sure. It would be helpful if you took pictures when you took them apart.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

DONT do the inside of the lens! it will leave scratces/swirls that will look like **** when your done. especially when the lights are turned on. Nothings worse than getting it all back together only to realize you need to take it all apart again. Ask me how i know> lol. The problem is that there is no way to fit a hig speed buffer in the lenses to polish. It would be a better idea to try and do a run of glass lenses or buy some new headlights for cheap and try to resell the pair with your crappy lenses. Glass would be awesome, but i doubt we will ever see that. Im pretty sure the process wouldnt be worth the time & money.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

thats what i was talking about


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

warranty225cpe said:


> DONT do the inside of the lens! it will leave scratces/swirls that will look like **** when your done. especially when the lights are turned on. Nothings worse than getting it all back together only to realize you need to take it all apart again. Ask me how i know> lol. The problem is that there is no way to fit a hig speed buffer in the lenses to polish. It would be a better idea to try and do a run of glass lenses or buy some new headlights for cheap and try to resell the pair with your crappy lenses. Glass would be awesome, but i doubt we will ever see that. Im pretty sure the process wouldnt be worth the time & money.











http://www.adamspolishes.com/p-430-adams-4-focus-pad-buffing-kit.aspx

Then clearcoat inside and out


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Mantvis said:


> thats what i was talking about


Those ARE inside the lens. I had some of those little hair line spider web looking cracks in mine. I lucked out though, and mine werent that deep. But you WILL NOT be able to get those out by just refinishing the surface.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

thats what i kept saying is that they WERE inside the lense 

And i did take a closer look at them, they are like spider webishh, or little cracks.

So you are saying im out of luck? is there anything i could to to fix it? with out replacing the lense? :banghead:

why wouldnt this work?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Thing is, there is no telling how many of those artifacts are actually in between the lens surfaces. You get what I mean? It could be INSIDE the polycarbonate, damage from UV and changing temperatures over time.

Using the spot pads could greatly reduce them but there MAY be no way to rid the lens of them completely.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

so im officialy screwed for the headlights.... :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

You can always get in a car accident and have insurance buy you a brand new set...Mine are crystal clear!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Mantvis said:


> so im officialy screwed for the headlights.... :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


You won't know until you try. If you are super concerned and HAVE to have them be perfect, there is only one way to go and you know what it is. 

If you are willing to try, those Adams spot pads, a Porter Cable and some good polish and detailer will really help. I just recommend clearcoating them afterwards.

Hell, you can send the lenses to me and I can work on them if you are that worried. Just pay shipping both ways and a $20 chipotle card for food and I can take a stab at it.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

idwurks said:


> You won't know until you try. If you are super concerned and HAVE to have them be perfect, there is only one way to go and you know what it is.
> 
> If you are willing to try, those Adams spot pads, a Porter Cable and some good polish and detailer will really help. I just recommend clearcoating them afterwards.
> 
> Hell, you can send the lenses to me and I can work on them if you are that worried. Just pay shipping both ways and a $20 chipotle card for food and I can take a stab at it.


id be willing to give you a stab at it, bur unfortunetely the TT is my daily. So ill have to try it stabing it myself. ill see

Props to you :beer::thumbup:


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

M-Power M3 said:


> You can always get in a car accident and have insurance buy you a brand new set...Mine are crystal clear!


the insurance will give me the lights, but im not so sure about my front bumper


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Mantvis said:


> the insurance will give me the lights, but im not so sure about my front bumper


Your front should be covered. Go to them and say this is the front I have, take a pic and tell them you want it covered in your policy. Most places are cool with that. I had a stock front and my shop talked them in to painting my new votex lip after my accident :laugh:


----------

